# How often to have sex with clomid



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

We've been advised to have sex every other day from day 11. Well last mth I ovulated day 28, so that's quite a bit of nookie to keep up. Originally I thought as day 14 was the most hopeful time to do it every other day from day 11 to day 18, then every second until AF. Would love to have your thoughts. We've just completed day 11's and want to make sure we're doing it right this time as we don't think we did it at the right time last time. Although we do enjoy sex, we are also worried that doing it every other day doesn't help my DH's slightly dodgy sperm recover, afterall they do recommend rest before day 11 to maximise the dose injected!

After writing this I'm starting to think why are we doing this and not IUI?


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Rowena,

When Angie was on Clomid we just kept to our usual activity (which is really very frequent - minimum once a day). Clomid didn't work for us but I think you should consider what the embriologist told us when we had our recent EC. 
I provided a really poor sample, for the first time ever, and was really shocked! We'd followed their advice and abstained for 4 days before EC. When she asked me to produce another sample just 1 3/4 hrs later it was significantly better and resulted in succesful fertilisation. She asked how often we had sex, so we told her, and she said that abstaining for 4 days had caused the problem, my body was used to more frequent replacement and had therefore not produced much new sperm in the 4 days abstinence.
Therefore, with regards to your dh's "dodgy recovery" you should stick to your regular recovery rate, or... if that isn't frequent enough for your tx, increase your activity in order to improve his recovery rate. Basically his body will replace what is used at whatever 'rate' it is used at, increase the 'rate' = increase the production/recovery.

hth

Catch


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear Catch,
Thanks for the advice - you make good sense. Hopefully as our normal activity is every 2-3 days then we should be ok. How on earth did you manage to abstain for 4 days - that must have seemed like eternity for you!!     

Hope I'm not interrupting anything with this message?!  

Say hi to Angie, haven't heard from her in a while. Hope she's keeping fantastically well. Lots of love, Rowena.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Rowena,

Your 2-3 days should be fine, but I'd definitely put in a few extra   's for good luck!!   (your dh'll love me!!)

4 days was no laughing matter let me tell you! I was  !!!!!!!!!!

Angie's not feeling too good, last couple of days she's been out of sorts, I'll let her know you asked, I'm sure it'll cheer her up!

Take care and good luck with the  

Catch


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

We were told to try for every day but if you read a lot of stuff it says every other day but I think whatever you are more comfortable with.

The thing with it is that you  start to have   for the sake of it and it don't seem as enjoyable as it did before but that is just my opinion.

Good luck with it though Rowena & dh and have fun  

Love

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya

We were told every other day is best so that there is always pleanty of   around for when you do OV!

HTH's
Nicky x x x


----------

